# 602 Restore



## dlmorindds

OK--stupid question--but how do you get the wiper blade assembly off the wiper motor shaft???


----------



## wakeupcall

You should be able to pull wiper arm assembly towards you or rather away from windshield, while at the same time pulling or prying off of motor shaft. these steps must be done simultaneously. I hope this helps you.


----------



## weatherby

This is the same arm, that clip needs to be pushed back which will make things much easier


----------



## dlmorindds

Thanks-will be given her a try tonight


----------



## dlmorindds

After a choice blessing they popped right off


----------



## Melensdad

dlmorindds said:


> After a choice blessing they popped right off


Who knew that the wiper arms were religious


----------



## NorthernRedneck

dlmorindds said:


> After a choice blessing they popped right off



Yep, carefully chosen vocabulary always seems to help in removing any part from any type of vehicle.


----------



## dlmorindds

groomerguyNWO said:


> Yep, carefully chosen vocabulary always seems to help in removing any part from any type of vehicle.


 

I think they call it THERAPY


----------



## dlmorindds

To make it official I am well into the intial stages of restoring, or maybe dissassembling my 602 would be more correct. For a little history, the cat spent its whole life in Duboise Wyoming at the High Plains Rural Electirc. The orignal registration was in the cat and dated 12 Dec. 1963. Serial numer is #166. I bought the cat in March from Safety One. The Hobbs read 922 with 3200 miles on the speedometer.

Weatherby's thread of his 601 restore is beyond awesome. The level of detail and the quality of documenting and photographing of his restoration is the true gold standard. The information in his thread has been a tremendous help so far in this prodject. Sooooo, this isn't a copy-cat thread of Weatherby's, just a thread putting to use a whole bunch of his information. I can only hope I can take this cat close to Weatherby's standard.

So pipe in tell me what you think or tell me what an idiot I am, or if you have advice, give it. More pictures soon


----------



## dlmorindds

Pulled the engine and transmission this afternoon--off to rebuild


----------



## weatherby

Nice Pics... I remember those days well. What I'm trying to figure out though, is how did you REALLLLYYY lift that motor up.... Oooo I know, I bet you've got a neighbor with a Cub Cadet. Just kidding, that"s a very nice tractor also


----------



## dlmorindds

OK Weatherby--I just had to do some posing with something that is Thiokol Orange


----------



## dlmorindds

Started removing the sheet metal along the side of the frame. The underlying frame structure looks good. Would have had the last axel off but the 15/16" nut busted my 1/2" socket wrench. Also started painting of the heated core cover


----------



## weatherby

Was there another color under the brown color, like orange or blue? I wonder why that color was used? What color is under the orange on the body, or is that the original color? Keep up the good work


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> Was there another color under the brown color, like orange or blue? I wonder why that color was used? What color is under the orange on the body, or is that the original color? Keep up the good work


 
Weatherby--there is orange under the brown/bronze paint.  It is a little confusing since the whole frame is painted this color along with the interior of the cab.  The exterior of the cab appears to have always(?) been orange.


----------



## dlmorindds

The inside collar of one of my hubs was fractured. Someone had attempted to repair this by brazing the missing fracture piece an. It had leaked like a sieve. I looked all over for a replacement hub but no luck. Instead, I had it machined down and restored to original dimensions with an insert sleeve. The race and seal fit perfect. Also, got the heater core back. The core had to be replaced.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can sympathize with the hub.  I usually go through 2-3 of those a season.


----------



## weatherby

Nice save....good job


----------



## dlmorindds

More work on the frame and axels. The 4th axel had been bent at some time. This probably cause the failure in the cast mounting bracket.


----------



## dlmorindds

A 100 ton press operating at 40 tons did a pretty good job on truing up the axel. Was able to get the cast mounting bracket welded to repair the crack.


----------



## weatherby

I like the work on that axle & axle support, nice job


----------



## dlmorindds

Just as a kick I thought I would post before and after pictures of the drive sprockets. Fallline recovered them with powder coating of all exposed metal surfaces. It will be awhile before these babies see the drive axles though


----------



## Bobcat

dlmorindds said:


> Just as a kick I thought I would post before and after pictures of the drive sprockets. Fallline recovered them with powder coating of all exposed metal surfaces. It will be awhile before these babies see the drive axles though




How much? I have several that need to be renovated.


----------



## dlmorindds

The summer special for the 600 series sprockets is $745 including shipping to Wyo.  I believe each sprocket weighed 51 lbs.


----------



## Bobcat

I should have mentioned that the sprockets that I need renovated are Kristi sprockets. Hopefully half the size and weight equals half the price.  My 601 sprockets look fine, except for one little chunk out of one tooth.


*wow, i used "my 601" in a sentence. sounds pretty good. _My 601._ yup, i do like the sound of that.*


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

dlmorindds said:


> The summer special for the 600 series sprockets is $745 including shipping to Wyo.  I believe each sprocket weighed 51 lbs.





Is that  each or for both?


----------



## dlmorindds

boggie said:


> Is that each or for both?


 
Boogie-that is for both sprockets


----------



## dlmorindds

Does anyone know what this short, rather narrow, droopy appendage is on the left back side of the 602 frame??


----------



## weatherby

dlmorindds said:


> Does anyone know what this short, rather narrow, droopy appendage is on the left back side of the 602 frame??
> 
> View attachment 36286
> 
> View attachment 36287



I would say with 90% certainty that it was added at some point in the past for some sort of "owner added" item. My guess is it was probably used for a exhaust support of some sort in the past.


----------



## dlmorindds

The 602 frame after powder coating


----------



## dlmorindds

Brake bands after relining


----------



## weatherby

There must be something with my PC because that frame looks orange to me & NOT USAF blue, I guess I will have to take this thing in and have it looked at
Nice job  those brake bands look so pretty you almost don't want to hide them in that OC15


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> There must be something with my PC because that frame looks orange to me & NOT USAF blue, I guess I will have to take this thing in and have it looked at
> Nice job those brake bands look so pretty you almost don't want to hide them in that OC15


 
Too bad it will be a while before they see any service! Hey--I like orange--goes well with my tractor


----------



## dlmorindds

Kind of a end of summer update. Replaced torsion axles back on frame. Had to re-manufacture the insert bushings for each Axel. Replaced races, bearing and seal on all the hubs. Reassembled the OC-15 with newly relined brake bands thanks to Snowcat Pat. While it was apart I replaced both the pinion bearing and the pinion shaft bearing. I had to have a transmission shop reset the proper pinion depth. All differential seals were replace along with drive Axel bearings and seals. Been inhaling way too many paint fumes too!


----------



## dlmorindds

The original engine cowling was quite abused with a hole in the top surface. You can see that the heater vent had been highly modified on both sides and the front. I had a new engine cowing made along with the heater vent. There probably was a reason why this vent was so highly modified


----------



## weatherby

Your doing a great job, color looks good. The sheet metal looks like it also turned out great, keep the pics coming


----------



## Mainer

funkay colors and awesome work.
Do you have a mocked-up/photoshop'd rendition of the cat-color/paint-scheme to be or are you going to make us hold out and wait to see the final product?  I'm really curious what you're up to now that you painted her sweet spot an orange-alternate....or is your plan to go orange but give that hot-spot some focus of the different color?


----------



## grizcty

dlmorindds said:


> The original engine cowling was quite abused with a hole in the top surface. You can see that the heater vent had been highly modified on both sides and the front. I had a new engine cowing made along with the heater vent. There probably was a reason why this vent was so highly modified
> 
> View attachment 37844
> 
> View attachment 37845
> 
> View attachment 37846
> 
> View attachment 37847



Just found your restore page.

Looks great.
  Keep up the great job! 

Between you, and wetherby.
The two of you should start a business, restoring these 601/02's.
Hell Bells, just maybe.
You will have a set of extra worthless/useless/just taking up space "not so perfect brake lines", just laying around.
Like weatherby, when your done!


----------



## dlmorindds

Thanks grizcty--weatherby has been a great help!  I'll look around the shop and see if I find any spare brake lines


----------



## weatherby

dlmorindds said:


> Thanks grizcty--weatherby has been a great help!  I'll look around the shop and see if I find any spare brake lines



OOOH.....GOD...Those brake lines..............  BOBCATTTT


----------



## Bobcat

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=281574#post281574


----------



## dlmorindds

Starting to dismantle the tracks. We positioned the track on thier side and one person ran the impact wrench on one side while the other held an open ended wrench on the other--took about 4 hours to remove all the grousers on the one track. I included a couple pictures of grousers I am culling from the restore due to excessive abuse, wear and poor workmanship in repair


----------



## NorthernRedneck

ooohhh.........that brings back painful memories from two years ago when I did the ones on the lamtrack.


----------



## dlmorindds

groomerguyNWO said:


> ooohhh.........that brings back painful memories from two years ago when I did the ones on the lamtrack.


 
It really hasn't been too bad--I put my youngest teenage kid on the impact wrench and keep yelling "lets do like we are in NASCAR"  Afer about 2 hours he keeps asking if he can go and do homework


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We didn't have the luxury of using an impact.  We had to go all out and use the cutting torches.  Our cat's previous owners thought it would be a good idea to tach weld each nut to the backing plates so they wouldn't come loose.  Good thing we had all new backing plates and nuts/bolts to use.


----------



## Mainer

dlmorindds said:


> Starting to dismantle the tracks. We positioned the track on thier side and one person ran the impact wrench on one side while the other held an open ended wrench on the other--took about 4 hours to remove all the grousers on the one track. I included a couple pictures of grousers I am culling from the restore due to excessive abuse, wear and poor workmanship in repair
> 
> View attachment 37981
> 
> View attachment 37982
> 
> View attachment 37983



Wow.  I've never seen 6-series tracks worn like that before.  Surprising given the machine is in better condition than what corresponds to the tracks.  Must have been run in the dirt or spent a lot of time pulling Kristi's out of the deep stuff.


----------



## Bobcat

OMG!  You actually think a 6-series could venture into 'the deep stuff'?!?!


----------



## Mainer

Bobcat said:


> OMG!  You actually think a 6-series could venture into 'the deep stuff'?!?!



Nah, not deep powder...but rather deep swamp, deep mud, etc... you know, those other mediums that the 6 laughs at but some cats may think it's time to sprout a pair.  
Of course the 6 isn't a stellar performer in deep powder... but it does great in  mid-West/Eastcoast high density 'deep sutff'.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Did that machine that had those grousers on, have air or foam filled tires?


----------



## dlmorindds

boggie said:


> Did that machine that had those grousers on, have air or foam filled tires?


 
The tires were air filled.  I pulled 6 grousers from one track that had crazy wear and crack reapir.  The rest of the grousers looked pretty good with the interior wear pads and welds still intact.  The weird deal is that there is both 30 inch and 32 inch grousers on the machine.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Mainer said:


> Wow.  I've never seen 6-series tracks worn like that before.  Surprising given the machine is in better condition than what corresponds to the tracks.  Must have been run in the dirt or spent a lot of time pulling Kristi's out of the deep stuff.



And just what makes you think Kristi's can make out to the deep stuff to start with.


----------



## dlmorindds

I Started working on re-skinning the upper portion of the frame. I decided to use .060" aluminum sheeting due to the slightly greater rigidity compare to the original .040" skinning. Using the original spec'd solid rivet.


----------



## weatherby

dlmorindds said:


> The tires were air filled.  I pulled 6 grousers from one track that had crazy wear and crack reapir.  The rest of the grousers looked pretty good with the interior wear pads and welds still intact.  The weird deal is that there is both 30 inch and 32 inch grousers on the machine.


 "Possibly"  somebody at some point in time, traded those (or switched those) "damaged" grousers off of another machine for some good ones off of your machine once it was known your machine was going up for sale. The rest of your grousers look to good to have just several very bad grousers.


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> "Possibly" somebody at some point in time, traded those (or switched those) "damaged" grousers off of another machine for some good ones off of your machine once it was known your machine was going up for sale. The rest of your grousers look to good to have just several very bad grousers.


 

Ya--I think you are probable right weatherby.  Most of the grousers look pretty good.  The bottom wear pads show almost no wear.  When we were busting nuts yesterday I did notice a couple grousers had new hardware.  Don't worry we will catch the bastards


----------



## weatherby

dlmorindds said:


> Ya--I think you are probable right weatherby.  Most of the grousers look pretty good.  The bottom wear pads show almost no wear.  When we were busting nuts yesterday I did notice a couple grousers had new hardware.  Don't worry we will catch the bastards



Ya...........I'll keep my eyes peeled also for.... GROUSER SWITCHERS

   Hay.... I got to thin-ken....I wounder ware Mainer was on or about that time period


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

weatherby said:


> Ya...........I'll keep my eyes peeled also for.... GROUSER SWITCHERS
> 
> Hay.... I got to thin-ken....I wounder ware Mainer was on or about that time period



we can check the gps logger implanted under his skin and let you know. but he has been known to wear a aluminum suit from time to time to sheild the transmissions, ( I think he is on to something) he sent me a E-mail yesterday
something about he's been in the sandbox? so we had to run a check a make sure he did not go underground. he is way to young to go underground


----------



## dlmorindds

So does anybody have advice on the gas tank--Sand blast first then get the tank cleaned out or the opposite--get the tank cleaned out then sand blast?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

dlmorindds said:


> So does anybody have advice on the gas tank--Sand blast first then get the tank cleaned out or the opposite--get the tank cleaned out then sand blast?


 because of stattic don't sand blast water blast withsand water mix or find somebody with a bonded blaster for additional safety always clean and purge before you work on it but never trust the cleaning you can test good start scrubbing rust and next thing you have opened upm a rust cavity housing gas.if you have to blast and clean let a professional do it.


----------



## weatherby

What I did was...first emptied the tank, and then kept spraying water into it then emptying it over and over for about 5 or 6 times, then I sand blasted it. If I had it to do all over again, what I would do is take it to a gas tank repair shop and let them "coat" the inside of the tank with a material that they guarantee will not allow the tank to leak and they also sand blast the exterior to find holes that might be just below the rust in some places, so when you get it back all you need to do is paint it.

After I painted my tank, I accidentally knocked it off my bench and it fell to the floor. So I then put some water in it to see if would leak at the bottom seam of the tank where it had hit the floor, and sure enough "it did" so that's when I had to take it to a gas tank repair shop to have the leak fixed. 

That's how I discovered that they would re-line the inside of the tank and guarantee that it will never leak plus blast the exterior and fix any other leaks that may show up. I think it was about $180.00 which I feel was much better than all the mess and time trying to clean the tank out (and then it was not as clean as you would like) then I still had to blast it.


----------



## mtntopper

Ace Radiator in Sheridan. They can do what you want done at a reasonable price.....


----------



## dlmorindds

mtntopper said:


> Ace Radiator in Sheridan. They can do what you want done at a reasonable price.....



Billy--thanks.  I just drove by their shop the other day and saw that they do gas tanks.  I had them do my radiator and heater core already.  When I there this spring they had a radiator off a piece of mining equipment the measured 15 ft x 15 ft.....awesome for Sheridan


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Can you post some more pics?  Please.....  Just found this thread.  Great work.


----------



## Mainer

Yea!  I'm thinking we're a little light on the photos!
I think we're all going into withdrawal with the completion of the Weatherby 601... so we're going to need your 602 to fill the void...and SnowOps 4T10!  Bar has been set so high... big snow shoes to fill!  Until... hmmm... whatever's next for the Weatherby... ???  
Then we'll be spoiled...have a 4T10 going... a 602... and ???????.
It's going to be a good year of photos!!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Im itching to get back home and get started on checking the drive train. In the mean time the 602 build is keeping me from withdrawls........


----------



## dlmorindds

Finally got the guts up to cut the guts out---*OUCH*


----------



## dlmorindds

Along the way somebody cut an extra window in the back of the cat.  As you all can see, it was a real piece of work.  De-skinned the back of the cat so I can get it back to the original two window design


----------



## dlmorindds

The cat had a powder fender on the rear of the bed that had some serious abuse along the way.  Here are the initial photos of the re-fabrication of the fender


----------



## weatherby

dlmorindds said:


> Along the way somebody cut an extra window in the back of the cat.  As you all can see, it was a real piece of work.  De-skinned the back of the cat so I can get it back to the original two window design
> View attachment 43276
> 
> View attachment 43277
> 
> View attachment 43278



Dan....what do you mean?? I think that window looks GREAT, I think it might even be factory ..... 

Seriously though.....your doing a fine job, I bet you can't wait to re-wire that dash.

 I've been looking in the background of all your pics, and I don't see that 4VL yet.... What taking so long?????????


----------



## dlmorindds

Dropped the rebuilt engine today...still cleaning up the Borg Warner T98.  Should get the tranny painted this week


----------



## weatherby

NOW that's what I'm talkin bout......pics, pics pics,  Boy that looks nice, VERY nice

I been looking in the background of those pics again, but I JUST CAN"T SEE that 4VL I just know it's there...somewhere, I see the 4T10... but no 4VL


----------



## Mainer

Really looking sweet DLM.  Very nice... nice to see some funky colors... that orange looks... well, I'd guess it to be something like an Orange Crush or something really saucy like that, eh?    The background and foreground are all coming together nicely... Powersports galore... a 'factory-like clean smell' that you could practically build Pallets in... and even some low-cost labor thrown in for good measure!

I don't think I've seen a photo with so much crammed into it yet... a 4T10, a 602, and a Kubota tractor...all within arm's reach.  Very, very nice!  Very, very orange!  
I'd like to see some orange chain too please if you don't mind...always match the sox too.  
Like Weatherby, I can just smell a 4V lurking... and I can just smell the oil from the NC machine of a 'Thiokol Enthusiast' badge in the milling...


----------



## mtntopper

Looking great Dan!!! 

You must of decided to stay home this weekend and work on your project instead of heading to the cabin. Lots of new snow this past week. The Hazelton Road to your gate is mostly snow packed now with another storm for tonight and tomorrow......


----------



## dlmorindds

mtntopper said:


> Looking great Dan!!!
> 
> You must of decided to stay home this weekend and work on your project instead of heading to the cabin. Lots of new snow this past week. The Hazelton Road to your gate is mostly snow packed now with another storm for tonight and tomorrow......



Billy--Thanks!  Had the 4T10 up to the cabin on Saturday.  I was impressed at the grooming somebody did all the way past my gate.  Had at least 6" going into Poison Creek.  Beautiful sunny weather.  Sorry I missed you


----------



## mtntopper

Cool!!!!!! Nice pics of your snow cat. 

As I mentioned Friday we had our Buffalo snowmobile club ride from the Hazelton parking area over Powder pass through Gold Mine road and down to Rome Hill road intersection on Saturday. At that point we met the Worland snowmobile club at a cabin for a prime rib dinner. It took me 3 hours to get the Buffalo club from the parking area to the cabin via the deep snow for the dinner. That is why I missed you on Saturday as I was the sponsor and leader of the ride.

We groomed the trail for the return ride back down Hazelton road to the highway which we hope to do more in the future. Here are pics of what the higher mountain areas had in store for us along with why it took 3 hours to cover less than 20 miles.... Deep, Deep snow that took its toll on even the big high horsepower long track mountain sleds.... I think everyone was stuck at one time or another..... Great fun.... Wish we would of had a snow cat to break trail...lol.... It would of been real tough on even a snow cat with the steep hill climbs and going off small cornices we were forced to do to open a trail across the top while submarining through 3+ foot of new powder with wind drifts 5+ foot on top.....wonderful Wyoming bottomless dry powder snow......

In the first pic I was stuck along with two other sleds just out of camera view to the left and the group was waiting on us to get out. There are sleds under the riders in the second pic...somewhere!!!


----------



## dlmorindds

Great pictures Bill--I am glad I wasn't digging those sled out


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that's awsom  looks like snowmaster terratory a a krusty would've been stuck waiting for a st to pull him out


----------



## dlmorindds

So a few random pictures--rebuilding the steering master cylinders, going through the parking brake, and the re-hab of the heater with new wiring and new heater core


----------



## dlmorindds

Just about ready to paint up the Borg Warner T98


----------



## weatherby

Your doing a fantastic job Dan, Those pics bring back fond memories, I'm getting a little teary-eyed just looking at them.
   Are you using Por-15 on anything ?


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey weatherby--pretty much anything black is getting the POR-15 treatment


----------



## e2spear

Awesome job, is there anything you don't have in your garage?


----------



## dlmorindds

e2spear said:


> Awesome job, is there anything you don't have in your garage?



Uh yea--there is no 601


----------



## e2spear

Given more time, and there probably will be.


----------



## Mainer

dlmorindds said:


> Uh yea--there is no 601



Yea, yea, just a PAIR of 602's. 
Poor b*stard.


----------



## e2spear

What is the average time most people put in to a rig restoring them? I am talking about the people who really work on them, not the guy who started it 10 years ago.


----------



## dlmorindds

e2spear said:


> What is the average time most people put in to a rig restoring them? I am talking about the people who really work on them, not the guy who started it 10 years ago.



I think it really depends on what you are doing and how much you know.  For instance, the 602 I am doing is my first true from the bottom up restoration.  I am doing this just for the shear pleasure and satisfaction of doing the job absolutely right.  There is no pace clock or time restraint.  I work on it a bunch and then sometime it sits for awhile.  At time much energy goes into the scavenger hunt for correct parts and just trying to figure out what to do to make a 48 year old machine "right".  I know weatherby would have some comment on this post since he just set the ultimate bar height for a awesome 601 restoration.  Currently, I am one year into the 602.  I am basically done with the frame and engine and am well into the body/cab.  Could go faster but why


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

e2spear said:


> What is the average time most people put in to a rig restoring them? I am talking about the people who really work on them, not the guy who started it 10 years ago.



a full ground up restore is very time consuming. I have been approached by several collectors to restore some of their machines and the bottom line is 
it takes time to do it right. off course it depends on what you start with if you do not need to recreate panels and parts helps. engine are pretty straight forward. and then if you choose to job out things like paint and blasting you can have time to work on other things at the same time. (engine, tranny,Differential, Etc. ) if go at it alone it always takes longer. tracks by yourself are no fun. it can be done. 500-600 man hours minimum. so then if you try to get it done at a shop and paid a shop rate you better plan on keeping it a long time.

Size of machine is a factor also a little machine like a Bombardier Bombi takes less.....


----------



## e2spear

Thanks, and for only one year you have gotten a lot accomplished.


----------



## dlmorindds

Got a couple things done today.  First, deskinned the driver's side door due to excessive getting bunged up.  Frame is in good condition.  Will get the new skinned cut here this week.  Got a little glimpse of the partially complete tranny


----------



## dlmorindds

Okay you guys I need some advice--I have this frick'n monster of a gas tank,  needs to go to the tank shop for a make over, needs sand blasting and a paint job and it needs a new sending unit.  Do I do the rehab or get a spanky shiny new diamond plate one??---and if I get a new one how does that work with the sending unit and the old original fuel gauge

Also, here is a pick of the weather stripping on the doors.  I think it would be original since it was part of the riveting process.  Any ideas on suppliers??


----------



## Bulldog1401

If the tank is as good as it appears to be structurally, a good radiator shop can make it good as new. 
Senders and gauges are matched units to a degree. Measure the resistance of the sender through its sweep. Does it appear to work O.K.? (1/2 position equals 1/2 on gauge, etc..)? if so you have a baseline for a replacement sender. If not, Napa sells VDO gauges and universal adjustable senders you can substitute. If you must use the original gauge, use a variable resistor to determine what sender values you need and go from there. Hope this helps.


----------



## weatherby

Whatever tank you decide to use, a Stewart Warner sending unit WILL work with a Stewart Warner fuel gauge, and Stewart Warner senders are readily available.  The sending unit you have is a Stewart Warner.



If you're not sure of the fuel tanks impedance, determine it's' resistance by following this method:

Disconnect the fuel tank sender from the gauge.

Connect an ohmmeter across the fuel tank sender. Connect the meters positive lead on the fuel tank sender's output and the connect the ground lead to the fuel tank sender's flange.

Manipulate the position of the float arm with a piece of wire or some other device so that you can position the float arm in the full and empty locations.

The range for Stewart Warner fuel senders are: Empty - 220 to 260 ohms; 1/2 tank - 80 to 120 ohms; full tank - 20 to 50 ohms. This is normally noted as 240 ohms at empty and 33 ohms at full.

GM  fuel tank sender will read in the opposite direction. At empty, it will read zero ohms and at full it will read 90 ohms.

Ford/Chrysler fuel tank sender will read zero ohms at empty and 73 ohms at full.


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey Bulldog and Weatherby--thanks for your input and information.  My sending unit is not as good as the picture shows it.  Lots of corrosion.  I will run the resistance check on it to see its functionality but will most likely replace it.   At this point I am planning on a salvage of the tank the cat came with.


----------



## dlmorindds

Had my head shop dude rebuild the hitch on the cat--no not really just kidding.  My third born rebuilt the hitch for his high school welding class--I thought it turned out better than original


----------



## weatherby

Your third born did a nice job on that hitch, his welds look good


----------



## Mainer

DLM...Nice performance from the offspring!  Strong seed grows well.  
Have the boy earn his keep... I'll take 6 at going shop rate.


----------



## dlmorindds

Pretty much got the engine and drive train complete


----------



## dlmorindds

I have been working on trying to get a replacement for worn out grousers.  Gone through a couple iterations with a fabricator.  Here is the final draft and what I am going with---okay give me hell


----------



## weatherby

Those pics. look fantastic, great job your doing

The new grouser looks real good, but boy, that's a lot of labor to hand make one of those, does he have a idea what the cost would be to manufacture one, ten, twenty, or all one hundred & sixty


----------



## Mainer

Really nice work!  Excellent!
What's the weight difference between grousers?


----------



## e2spear

Is this thing going to be a trailer queen? It is looking way too nice to do any work.


----------



## dlmorindds

No no no no no.....


----------



## dlmorindds

Started working on some of the reskinning.  Using original spec .050" aluminum.  The driver's side door ready for the rivet.  Using two different sizes of blind drive rivets along with a solid drive rivet.  Great fun


----------



## weatherby

Nice pics Dan, But remember,........ measure twice, cut once 

keep those pics coming


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Any more pics Dlmorindds?  Nice work by the way!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Dlmorindds,

Can you take a picture of all of your riveting equipment?  What model pneumatic rivet gun are you using?  I have to make up the rear section panels / frame for my 4T10.


----------



## dlmorindds

Snowcat Operations said:


> Dlmorindds,
> 
> Can you take a picture of all of your riveting equipment?  What model pneumatic rivet gun are you using?  I have to make up the rear section panels / frame for my 4T10.



Snowcat--here are some pictures of the riveting setup.  You can get the air hammer nearly anywhere.  Got mine from McMaster Carr.  The key is the rivet set.  Need to make sure the diameter of the set is compatible with the diameter of the rivet head or else you mar the rivet head.  I think my set come from Hanson Rivet.  Clecos are 3/16".  Relatively cheap.  Just google clecos--can get alot of this stuff off ebay too.  Forgot to take a picture of the bucking bar.  I got mine from McMaster Carr also.  The riveting process is easy and greatly simplfiied with two sets of hands.  Use blind drive rivets for areas where you are not able to buck a solid rivet--they work great!


----------



## dlmorindds

I thought I would post this just in case anyone was interested. My original speedometer cable was functional but showed alot of "wear and tear" to the protective casing. I considered just removing the casing but ended up finding a shop that fab'd me a new cable with new ends for a very reasonable fee. Should be a "no worries" cable now...


----------



## e2spear

That looks great, how much $ ?


----------



## dlmorindds

$38.00


----------



## dlmorindds

Finish up with the reskinning of the back of the cab and the driver's side door.  Had to find a fabrication shop with a roller wide enough to allow for placing a slight curvature to the skin to make the transition from the top of the cab to the back.  Got the windows cut in.


----------



## dlmorindds

Also, doing the initial fit of the powder fender before it goes off the get powder coated.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lookin good!!!!


----------



## dlmorindds

Thanks groomerguy...my ears are still ringing from bucking all those rivets


----------



## weatherby

Your doing one heck of a nice job, your riveting looks very good and that rear snow fender looks excellent


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> Your doing one heck of a nice job, your riveting looks very good and that rear snow fender looks excellent



Thanks weatherby---as I remember it you are the one that convinced me to pull the old skin off and get rid of the third rear window and get that cat back to original---I am glad I listened to you advice.  Thanks again for all your help in finding parts for this crazy project


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

nice work if i didn't know better i would swear you were an aircraft sheet metal worker the project looks very nice.


----------



## dlmorindds

dds said:


> nice work if i didn't know better i would swear you were an aircraft sheet metal worker the project looks very nice.



Don---Thanks for your compliment.  What I do for a living is the furthest thing from restoring a vintage snow cat


----------



## weatherby

dlmorindds said:


> Don---Thanks for your compliment.  What I do for a living is the furthest thing from restoring a vintage snow cat



I'll second that!!!!!! That air hammer would probably be a little over-kill to install a set of braces


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> I'll second that!!!!!! That air hammer would probably be a little over-kill to install a set of braces



Dude that is so Awesome


----------



## dlmorindds

Been dinkin' around on the cat lately...Welded up a significant crack over the third from front body support.  Will be welding a plate on the inside over the new weld to add extra reinforcement.  Got the new hitched welded on.  Also have a picture of the powder fender and a seat frame. I had both of these powder coated.


----------



## dlmorindds

I have been working getting the instrument panel back into shape. Took alot of elbow grease to get all the scratches out of the aluminum.  Used weatherby's approach to get the letters looking good.  Will be starting to rewire soon


----------



## Bulldog1401

You are doing a great Job! If anything, this is a compliment to weatherby's restore! By using his standards, you are doing a great job on your machine and also appreciationg his restore. Great Job!


----------



## weatherby

I also agree, your doing a great job. That rear hitch looks like a piece of art work.


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey Bulldog and weatherby----THANKS...I appreciate your comments, input and compliments.  Yes, all of weatherby's hard work and great effort in documenting the 601 restore has been a tremendous help and resource.  I had nothing to do with that hitch...I was just the "Hey Boy" as the kid did all the fabrication and placement


----------



## dlmorindds

It is a rather long story but almost ready for paint


----------



## muleman RIP

Almost a shame to cover up all that hard work with paint. Looks great. Paint should hold well on a well prepped surface like that.


----------



## weatherby

Dlmorindds.......That new skin looks fantastic along with your riveting,GREAT job  Looks like, after you cut your holes for the wiper motors, fuel filler neck, overhead spotlight, headlights, and reflectors...you'll be about ready for primer.

I just thought of something.......you could always buff that aluminum skin to a mirror-like shine like some of those restored Air Stream trailers. Buffing compound is way cheaper than paint AND it could be good punishment...er..er..I mean EXERCISE.......for the boys

Your workmanship looks A+.....but I do have one complaint  ....your a little slow with the pics


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey Weatherby...kind of like the "art deco" look...maybe get an old airstream  trailer on tracks to pull behind the 602...great industrial appeal

Thanks for reminding me of all the holes I still have to drill...ya forgot the big ol' hole for the check'n the radiator


----------



## weatherby

dlmorindds said:


> Hey Weatherby...kind of like the "art deco" look...maybe get an old airstream  trailer on tracks to pull behind the 602...great industrial appeal
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of all the holes I still have to drill...ya forgot the big ol' hole for the check'n the radiator



Yep...I did, and also the mirrors  how is the re-wire going on the instrument panel?....good I hope......I might have some closeup pics. of the back of my panel if you run into problems


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> Yep...I did, and also the mirrors  how is the re-wire going on the instrument panel?....good I hope......I might have some closeup pics. of the back of my panel if you run into problems



Thanks for reminding me about the mirrors and also the rear flashes

If you have a few more pictures of your instrument panel that would be great.  Trying to get that headlight switch figured out.  At some point the 602 alternator was changed and the voltage regulator was moved to the engine bay.   Some of the wiring is a bit confusing since things were added and deleted along the way.  I did decide on upgrading that alternator to a modern 70A single wire model with a built in voltage regulator...takes about 4 wire out of the wiring harness.

So I needed to rebuild the one steering slave on the other 602 so I thought what the heck should do both and the masters too...Well Napa the Crapa says it can't get the master cylinder rebuild kits anymore UP#387...had just bought two about three months ago...what the heck


----------



## weatherby

just let me know if & when you need help figuring out the wiring.

Those master cylinders are still pretty common, that style was used for years & years and the rebuild kits are readily available here in Mich. It's a good idea to "hone" the cylinder bore of the master cylinder before you install the new seals & piston.


----------



## weatherby

Let me know if you need other views.


----------



## e2spear

Wow I have done some nice looking auto wiring before but that looks great. Even looks like you have the cig lighter hooked up.


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey Kevin--thanks for posting your wiring work.  It helps a bunch!!!


----------



## supersix

dlmorindds said:


> Hey Weatherby...kind of like the "art deco" look...maybe get an old airstream  trailer on tracks to pull behind the 602...great industrial appeal



Your craftsmanship here is highly impressive. You do the old airstreams
much justice. The cab is very similar in appearance and just as nice. 
I think someone even dedicated a thread to your handiwork:
http://forum.wbcci.org/frame-bumper-hitch/1531-artistry-torch-rivets.html

Hope Im not violating any rules, just thought this level of craft deserved
a pat on the back.


----------



## Sisu

dlmorindds said:


> Clecos are 3/16". Relatively cheap. Just google clecos--can get alot of this stuff off ebay too. Forgot to take a picture of the bucking bar.


This is a great project and perfect workmanship! Love to follow the progress 

I do a lot of similar stuff with trucks, as for some reason I've chosen trucks to restore which have lots of rivets (I really love to drill hunders of rivets out ). I also like Clecos as they are priceless help, but I really hate those Cleco pliers. They are made in Taiwan and complete crap! Couple of years ago I bought several boxes of Cleco's from USA, paid a huge shipping cost (they are heavy) which was more than the price of the actual Cleco's. But why do they ruin the great product with such a cheap useless tool? I'd wish to see something that is proudly Made in USA, I would gladly pay higher price to get a quality tool (and rather support US than Asian production). I'm not sure if your pliers are any better, I guess I have to start looking eBay auctions selling older US made pliers... 

Don't forget to keep us updated with plenty of photos! Thanks!


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey Sisu and Supersix...Thanks for your comments and compliments.  Yes, an old airstream would be cool.  Love all the aluminum work on those puppies  Never  been around a really old one, but from the pictures on the Air Stream Forum you can tell there is some major fabricator handi-work.  Never knew anything about solid drive or blind rivets until I got the snow cat bug...but I do get great satisfaction out of bucking a nice straight line.  It leaves a sense of permanence.  And yes those f#$%&@ cleco clamps are a pain in the arss!!


----------



## supersix

Alright, so a little show and tell?
Doesnt really compare to these snow cats but......

Ive got [2] of these little jewels. These photos are of
the smaller TD9. Also have a monster TD18 nicknamed 
"Captain Crunch"


----------



## snowbird

It might not work well in 40 inches of snow, but I bet it would push a bunch of dirt!    I've never seen a hydraulic cylinder as big as the one in your picture...that should do some serious lifting and lowering.


----------



## supersix

LOL. This is the cylinder on the other machine....[now rebuilt]


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

supersix said:


> LOL. This is the cylinder on the other machine....[now rebuilt]


 we have a few binders like that around here and also some small cat's with that style of blade on them i will get some pics up just took some this week still in the camara


----------



## muleman RIP

Nice old dozers!


----------



## dlmorindds

Just finishing up on the rewiring of the instrument panel.  Used original fabric covered wire...


----------



## weatherby

Dlmorindds.......You did a perfect job It's nice to see another 6 series being brought back to better than new condition. I think it would be safe to say, your dash and the dash in Mainer's 601 are the only two 6 series dash panels restored to that degree of originality in existence to date.


----------



## dlmorindds

Thanks weatherby...I was really disappointed in the lighting of the gauges and the speedometer...not very bright


----------



## weatherby

dlmorindds said:


> Thanks weatherby...I was really disappointed in the lighting of the gauges and the speedometer...not very bright



You'll be surprised, I know they don't appear very bright, but, when in use, in a dark cab at night, they are plenty bright enough, the gauges will be lit up just fine.


----------



## benz9

Excellent job.  It looks so easy in pictures, but when you try to do it, that's where you find out that it does take skill to do something "right" like that.  Congrats on the work, tried twice before getting it right myself.  You seem to have gotten it right the first time.


----------



## dlmorindds

benz9 said:


> Excellent job.  It looks so easy in pictures, but when you try to do it, that's where you find out that it does take skill to do something "right" like that.  Congrats on the work, tried twice before getting it right myself.  You seem to have gotten it right the first time.



Hey benz9...believe me, it wasn't without some newly invented cuss words, a few sparks and a lot of looking at weatherb's photos to get the panel figured out.  I am not an electrical guy so this was new territory.  Thank goodness for the Fluke Meter!  Really like the fabric covered wire.  Great colors and good heat resistance.   Had a problem with the master switch...took it apart...the little tiny spring on the middle terminals went----BLING---and I could hear it fly across my shop.  To make a long story short...an hour later I started to sweep the floor in desperation...can you believe it...I found that little sucker and replaced it  back into the switch with nice and clean contacts...everything is working GREAT


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

this rig is looking good now i prefer to use an arctic grade wire i buy from polar wire products in anchorage it's flexable to - 50 and comes pre tinned wich makes soldering easy.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

dlmorindds said:


> Had a problem with the master switch...took it apart...the little tiny spring on the middle terminals went----BLING---and I could hear it fly across my shop.  To make a long story short...an hour later I started to sweep the floor in desperation...can you believe it...I found that little sucker and replaced it  back into the switch with nice and clean contacts...everything is working GREAT




 I have had that situation happen to me too many times to remember. Sometimes I have spent hours crawling around trying to "become" the missing part and then finding it in the complete opposite end of the shop from where it was drooped. One time, well over an hour into the search, I was imagining how it dropped and going over all the possibilities when I had a fleeting thought.... and sure enough it was in the cuff of my pants.


Nice work on the panel and wiring. That area is one of my pet peeves when I by a used piece of equipment. One of the first things I have to do is yard out the miles of useless wire and figure out were all the cut wires go and restore the wiring to original as much as possible.


----------



## Mtn-Track

At least YOUR dash comes out! Try pulling the engine, transmission, front driveshaft, and firewall to do the panel wiring.....


Look'n GOOD! I like the fabric-covered wires!


----------



## dlmorindds

Mtn-Track...I love it  Those wires are beautiful


----------



## dlmorindds

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> I have had that situation happen to me too many times to remember. Sometimes I have spent hours crawling around trying to "become" the missing part and then finding it in the complete opposite end of the shop from where it was drooped. One time, well over an hour into the search, I was imagining how it dropped and going over all the possibilities when I had a fleeting thought.... and sure enough it was in the cuff of my pants.
> 
> 
> Nice work on the panel and wiring. That area is one of my pet peeves when I by a used piece of equipment. One of the first things I have to do is yard out the miles of useless wire and figure out were all the cut wires go and restore the wiring to original as much as possible.



Alaska Snow Cat...did you ever read that post by weatherby where he describes wondering around his shop for 45 minutes looking for the right wrench and it turns out to be in his left hand!!!

One time I couldn't find my pencil that I had been using...it was behind my frickin' ear...OMG!!!


----------



## Mtn-Track

dlmorindds said:


> Mtn-Track...I love it Those wires are beautiful


 
Thanks, but that was just the 'rough-in' for the length and layout of the dash wiring. There were some components hanging there that were later bolted to the inside of the firewall. My only advise is that you do multiple walk-arounds of the entire cat before you install the dash. I came up with some add-on's after I put the thing together that I wish I had wired for previously when it was easier! I don't know about you, but I can't bend like Gumby anymore to work under an installed dash!


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

dlmorindds said:


> Alaska Snow Cat...did you ever read that post by weatherby where he describes wondering around his shop for 45 minutes looking for the right wrench and it turns out to be in his left hand!!!
> 
> 
> 
> One time I couldn't find my pencil that I had been using...it was behind my frickin' ear...OMG!!!



No I missed that one but defiantly got a chuckle out of it!


 This is why I come to this Forum at least once a day...it confirms I'm not the only nut that fell out of the tree.


----------



## dlmorindds

These are what I came up with to replace the original body mounts...


----------



## dlmorindds

A few parts just back from the powder coating shop...


----------



## weatherby

Dlmorindds......I only thought "eye candy" came with a pair of long legs, but I'm second guessing myself now.....
  Nice to see your updates!


----------



## shopman

Dlmorindds - what beautiful work on the instruments and everything... between you and Weatherby and now Mtn-Tracks I feel very crude just trying to get mine running. SOME day a more complete rebuild - really...


----------



## dlmorindds

shopman said:


> Dlmorindds - what beautiful work on the instruments and everything... between you and Weatherby and now Mtn-Tracks I feel very crude just trying to get mine running. SOME day a more complete rebuild - really...



Shopman...it all start for me with "The Pig".  I met Ivan at McDonalds in Douglas, Wyoming.  After much coaching from Mainer, I just could not pull the trigger on  her.  However, in retrospect, I think she would have been a good buy.  Her ol' body has a crappy paint job, but the skin is nearly perfect and after a whole bunch of my own 602 sheet metal work and about a 1000 rivets later it is no big deal to make her pretty with some new aluminum...like getting rid of that ugly window on the driver's side.  Your mechanical work is awesome...man that water pump looks like toast!  I really don't know much on how to restore a snow cat...just finding all this great info on the Forum from guys like you and weatherby ...keep the info and pictures flowin'


----------



## shopman

Thanks Dan - it's hilarious that you met Ivan also - That's why he rabbited so fast when he dropped her off to me! In reality, even though I didn't know what I was getting into it has been a great experience for both my dad and I. Just hope there aren't any more major problems to deal with this year! just one thing we have to know - Snowcatting IS ADDICTING!


----------



## dlmorindds

Just finished up the last of the inside rivet work.  Counting down to paint!


----------



## shopman

Beautiful work - when the paint goes on its going to be incredible. Love all the new looking handles too!


----------



## Mainer

I'll second that... very nice work.
I almost feel it's a shame to cover the sheen!


----------



## weatherby

Very nice Dan....like Mainer say's....you almost don't want to cover all that beautiful metal work up with paint. Did you replace the engine cover "hinge" ?..... I see no holes.


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> Very nice Dan....like Mainer say's....you almost don't want to cover all that beautiful metal work up with paint. Did you replace the engine cover "hinge" ?..... I see no holes.



Kevin...new hinge...holes to be drilled soon.  I was going to re-use the side panels of the engine cowling, but after some prep work decided what the heck let's bend up some new ones!!! I am meeting with the paint guy tomorrow


----------



## DAVENET

shopman said:


> Dlmorindds - what beautiful work on the instruments and everything... between you and Weatherby and now Mtn-Tracks I feel very crude just trying to get mine running. SOME day a more complete rebuild - really...


 
No kidding.  

A buddy of mine gave me a lead on a SV252 that is in great condition to screw around with for our hunting camp.  Another of our friends says "why are we going to bother with something that has no character?  We need an old Tucker to fix up & have fun in!"  That got me to surfing, which crossed paths with Mtn-Tracks rebuild (Holy f**<  :worship: ).  Something good, reliable, functional & fun.  I then proceeded to spend the rest of the work week    looking at Weatherby's & your projects.  

Man o man.  You three have really raised the bar when it comes to rebuilds. But more importantly, by documenting them so well, you have provided a great resource for others to follow & pitfalls to avoid.  My thanks in advance in case I finally cross paths with my project (but I think I hear my wallet crying )



David


----------



## dlmorindds

DAVENET said:


> No kidding.
> 
> A buddy of mine gave me a lead on a SV252 that is in great condition to screw around with for our hunting camp.  Another of our friends says "why are we going to bother with something that has no character?  We need an old Tucker to fix up & have fun in!"  That got me to surfing, which crossed paths with Mtn-Tracks rebuild (Holy f**<  :worship: ).  Something good, reliable, functional & fun.  I then proceeded to spend the rest of the work week    looking at Weatherby's & your projects.
> 
> Man o man.  You three have really raised the bar when it comes to rebuilds. But more importantly, by documenting them so well, you have provided a great resource for others to follow & pitfalls to avoid.  My thanks in advance in case I finally cross paths with my project (but I think I hear my wallet crying )
> 
> 
> 
> David



David...Thanks so much...believe me, weatherby's post on his 601 restore has been an invaluable resource along with talking to him and Mainer.  Bot of those guys are always ready to discuss and help figure out a restoration problem. I agree about Mnt-Tracks Tucker...man what a piece of art!!!  I never really paid attention to Tuckers but after seeing the work Mnt-Tracks did...I keep my eyes wide open for the big orange four track


----------



## weatherby

Yes....Thanks for the kind words David

Dan, I hope you have my number on speed dial if you should happen to see one of those big orange four track machines with a "for sale" sign in it.


----------



## dlmorindds

Early season 602 Thanksgiving run in the southern Big Horns


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6otGRMAmSTo"]YouTube        - 602 Thiokol[/ame]


----------



## shopman

Dan, I am so jealous! I may have some snow at my cabin by now though - hope to find out Sunday... Just love seeing an old cat in action...

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## weatherby

Yes....very cool, it sounds good and looks like it steers good too.


----------



## Mtn-Track

Dan, did you forget the dog?

You certainly demonstrated the major advantage of a Thiokol verses a steel-track tucker. At least the dog would have had a chance to keep up since I would have been stopping to fix a busted track in that snow depth.....

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## wesley

Can you get about half a dozen more grousers done for me too?


----------



## dlmorindds

Mtn-Track said:


> Dan, did you forget the dog?
> 
> You certainly demonstrated the major advantage of a Thiokol verses a steel-track tucker. At least the dog would have had a chance to keep up since I would have been stopping to fix a busted track in that snow depth.....
> 
> LOOKING GOOD!



Ya..it really needs a lot more snow up there.  The dog chasing the "cat" just seemed so appropriate


----------



## dlmorindds

wesley said:


> Can you get about half a dozen more grousers done for me too?



Wesley and anybody else out there...let me know what you need for grousers...the bigger the production run the lower the cost...Jake charged me about $50 per grouser...they look pretty good considering all the hand work involved!!!!


----------



## dlmorindds

Speaking of grousers...here is a couple of pictures of the modification to a powder paddle  We went went with 3/16" strap which is a bit heavier duty than the original paddles...hopefully it will minimize the rock damage that you almost always see on these grousers.  By the way...I won't reveal who my master welder is


----------



## weatherby

What a work of art, absolutely beautiful


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> What a work of art, absolutely beautiful



Thanks weatherby---the kid can really lay a nice bead---he actually likes to go down to the barn and help out on the cat


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey everybody...does anyone know if there is a place out there that rehabs data plates???


----------



## dlmorindds

The 602 cab is off getting the paint and undercoating work.  Here are some miscellaneous brake/radiator parts getting the POR15 treatment!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

NICE!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

dlmorindds said:


> Just finished up the last of the inside rivet work. Counting down to paint!
> View attachment 49641
> 
> View attachment 49642
> 
> View attachment 49643


 
The pictures of your door handles.  I need a set of these!  Can you have another set made?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

dlmorindds said:


> Just finishing up on the rewiring of the instrument panel. Used original fabric covered wire...
> View attachment 48437
> 
> View attachment 48438
> 
> View attachment 48439
> 
> View attachment 48440
> 
> View attachment 48441
> 
> View attachment 48442
> 
> View attachment 48443


 

Beautiful work!  Looks like Weatherbys!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Just caught up on your build.  You are now in the league of Weatherby!  So far there are only two of you in that club!  Very nice work!


----------



## dlmorindds

Snowcat Operations said:


> The pictures of your door handles.  I need a set of these!  Can you have another set made?




Sorry Snowcat...the handles are pretty much the originals...I think one had some reman work done to it.  Pretty sure you could fabricate...let me know if you need some spec's and measurements!


----------



## dlmorindds

Snowcat Operations said:


> Just caught up on your build.  You are now in the league of Weatherby!  So far there are only two of you in that club!  Very nice work!



Thanks Snowcat...Weatherby's 601 is so sweet!!!  He has been a wealth of info and help on my 602 restore.  He pretty much did the 601 back to USAF standards but the 602 is civilan and I am doing a few minor modifications for modern comforts.  I greatly appreciate you compliments


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I showed my wife and daughter the video and told them it was of a dog chasing a cat.  Lol.


----------



## dlmorindds

Snowcat Operations said:


> I showed my wife and daughter the video and told them it was of a dog chasing a cat.  Lol.



She is very fast


----------



## weatherby

I agree with SNOWCAT OPPS. and everybody else watching your tread VERY nice


I gave you a Rep. point as a Christmas present just before Christmas, but I see it didn't show up. I will have to get with a moderator to find out if I did something wrong.


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> I agree with SNOWCAT OPPS. and everybody else watching your tread VERY nice
> 
> 
> I gave you a Rep. point as a Christmas present just before Christmas, but I see it didn't show up. I will have to get with a moderator to find out if I did something wrong.



Okay Kevin...what is a Rep. point????  I am smelling new paint fumes as we talk


----------



## weatherby

A second green dot, next to your first one.


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> A second green dot, next to your first one.



Hmmm...very easily confused!!!

Did you rehab your shift pattern plate...??


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> A second green dot, next to your first one.



I guess two dots are better than one


----------



## weatherby

No...My shift pattern plate was in good shape, and if I were you, I think I would leave yours alone, yours looks pretty good.


----------



## dlmorindds

Thanks...I tried an experiment on it but it still looks the above picture...thank god!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Just hooked him up with another rep point!


----------



## Bulldog1401

Ditto!


----------



## dlmorindds

Thanks you guys...that is too COOL!!


----------



## shopman

Always great work and details... 

Can't wait to see the new paint on the cab!

Just learned how to give you another rep point... well deserved!


----------



## dlmorindds

shopman said:


> Always great work and details...
> 
> Can't wait to see the new paint on the cab!
> 
> Just learned how to give you another rep point... well deserved!



Shopman...still trying to figure out this rep point thing

I know I am kind of slow


----------



## dlmorindds

Okay...just a glimps of the paint and interior coating work...


----------



## Mainer

Don't want to jinx it... but this clearly has the makings to be the finest civilian 602 restoration on the planet.


----------



## dlmorindds

Fresh paint!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Looking great!  Another few weeks and she should be ready for the snow again, eh!


----------



## weatherby

Dan....That looks beautiful, it looks like the paint laid down very flat, excellent job


----------



## Mainer

Anything this sweet... usually can't be legal!  
I know you say and think you're gonna drive it... yer not when you see her all done.
Yer gunna have yer driver and yer gunna have yer baby.


----------



## dlmorindds

My 602 was original used for 47 years as an utility cat for a rural electric company in Duboise Wyoming.  That part of Wyoming is particularly rugged and as you can imagine employees are not always as gentle with equipment as all of us forum members.  Anyways, there was significant cracking to the lower structure of the cab.  A 8'x10"x1/8" had been added to help reinforce the cat cab longitudinally.  Also, I welded 3/8"  plate in areas of high stress along with welding of all the cracks.














Also got around to pulling some wires


----------



## weatherby

Nice job on the reinforcement, I had some cracks on my 601 but very minor ones.

Don't forget the rubber grommets for the wire going through the side of the engine compartment. Looks good


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> Nice job on the reinforcement, I had some cracks on my 601 but very minor ones.
> 
> Don't forget the rubber grommets for the wire going through the side of the engine compartment. Looks good



Grommets and wire wrap on the way!!!


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I really like the color of paint you used, very nice job!


----------



## dlmorindds

Alaska Snow Cat said:


> I really like the color of paint you used, very nice job!



Thanks Alaska Snow Cat...Orange Crush


----------



## dlmorindds

Getting close to being ready to put the cab back on the frame.  Couple pictures of some miscellaneous items...First, the slave steering cylinder had a brass "T" fitting which I have replaced with a steel fitting made for use with hydraulics.  




I have the basic wiring inside the cab nearly complete



The "Kid" has been doing a little work fabricating some new powder paddle grousers.  He painted them up with POR15.


----------



## weatherby

Looking GREAT Dan, and tell your son Very nice job on the grouser


----------



## shopman

Somehow I missed some of your recent posts... what a beautiful job on the paint. The details are great as usual and it seems your son is learning how to do excellent work as well. Those grousers are very cool! Mainer could be right... you may not want to drive her - she's hot!


----------



## dlmorindds

I was finally able to get the cab back on the frame.  Man this was a tough job getting all eight 1/2" bolts to line up and have the cab sit correctly on the new polyurethane body isolators.   Of course the cab is way heavier than you think and I spent alot of time wondering if the ropes holding it up were about to go!  Now I can get the full wiring harness put together








The SISTERS


----------



## Cowboy

dlmorindds said:


> I guess two dots are better than one


 Heres you a few more green dots.  Great job on the restore thanks for sharing the steps & pics .


----------



## Mainer

Sweet...and those wheels have some real bling to them with that paint!  I'm sure body as well but just doesn't show up as much with straight lines using camera.  Very nice!


----------



## shopman

THE SISTERS are very HOT! Can't wait to see pics of them out together on a night on the ...mountain! The job you're doing just continues to amaze - great work! Keep the pictures coming...


----------



## Cowboy

I reread this entire thread for the 50th time again this morning dlmorindds & cant find where you mentioned what you used for the coating inside the cab or the frame of the body itself . 

 Whatever it is it looks bullet proof , the black looks like it could be Por15 but I cant make out whats used on the inside unless its the same coating with another color over it . Any hints ? 


Once again a great restoration .


----------



## dlmorindds

Cowboy said:


> I reread this entire thread for the 50th time again this morning dlmorindds & cant find where you mentioned what you used for the coating inside the cab or the frame of the body itself .
> 
> Whatever it is it looks bullet proof , the black looks like it could be Por15 but I cant make out whats used on the inside unless its the same coating with another color over it . Any hints ?
> 
> 
> Once again a great restoration .


 
Cowby...pretty much the whole cat has either been sand blasted or soda blasted. A couple aluminum body panels have been replace. The interior was treated with bed lineer using the exterior body color. Also, the tunnel area both inside and out has black bed liner. On alot of the tranny parts and brake/clutch parts I have been using POR15. That material is probably the easiest to use and gives a good tough finish!


----------



## Cowboy

dlmorindds said:


> Cowby...pretty much the whole cat has either been sand blasted or soda blasted. A couple aluminum body panels have been replace. The interior was treated with bed lineer using the exterior body color. Also, the tunnel area both inside and out has black bed liner. On alot of the tranny parts and brake/clutch parts I have been using POR15. That material is probably the easiest to use and gives a good tough finish!


 

  Thanks for the info dlmorindds, I thought maybe it was bedliner but hadn't heard it mentioned . Looking forward to more progress .


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Beauuuutiful job on the paint. From the photos it looks flawless.

I'm thinkin' Mainer may be right. It'll be too pretty to use!

You and Weatherby are an inspiration.


----------



## dlmorindds

Just got the new glass in on the cab.  I thought they did a great job on the window gasket material.  The glass man is still working on the slider windows on the doors.  He is having problems with the gasket pucking in the radius areas.  The gasket material seemed very thick to me...I will post some pictures of this as soon as I can get to the glass shop.

I am just finishing up running the wiring for the cat.  Most of the instrument panel is now wired in.  All the interior wiring is complete and have the heater in place


----------



## Av8r3400

I've never seen glass installed like that with the filler strip to the inside.  Was that the way is was originally done or did you request it done that way for a reason?


----------



## snow dog

Very nice work, looks good


----------



## dlmorindds

Av8r3400 said:


> I've never seen glass installed like that with the filler strip to the inside.  Was that the way is was originally done or did you request it done that way for a reason?



Did it that way since that is the way it was...


----------



## snotrans

A lot of the older Thiokols as well as others had the glass sealed on the inside for a "emergency exit". If you were sumerged in deep snow or water, an could not exit the doors. Just remove the seal strip kick the glass out and exit , hard to do from the outside if trapped on th inside.(ARCTIC TRAINING) Most of the newer equipment has top escape hatches for this purpose as an option, if you think you may encounter this type of situation.  On any window installation we do using the bead lock we still install the seal strip on the inside just in case., but prefer to use the one piece window rubber that is self-locking into itself and makes glass removal easy from either side. PS Very nice restoration and consider it to one of the top ones on this form. Bill


----------



## Av8r3400

Very logical.  Now it makes sense.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I replaced all the seals on a Spryte I use to have and the sliders on the doors were a major pain. I never could get them to completely lay flat in the corners. They were also very tight and hard to open or close.


----------



## dlmorindds

snotrans said:


> A lot of the older Thiokols as well as others had the glass sealed on the inside for a "emergency exit". If you were sumerged in deep snow or water, an could not exit the doors. Just remove the seal strip kick the glass out and exit , hard to do from the outside if trapped on th inside.(ARCTIC TRAINING) Most of the newer equipment has top escape hatches for this purpose as an option, if you think you may encounter this type of situation.  On any window installation we do using the bead lock we still install the seal strip on the inside just in case., but prefer to use the one piece window rubber that is self-locking into itself and makes glass removal easy from either side. PS Very nice restoration and consider it to one of the top ones on this form. Bill



Bill...Great information on the windows...Thanks


----------



## dlmorindds

Doors back from the glass guy...took some effort to get the gasket to lie flat!


----------



## weatherby

Your glass guy did a great job on those slider windows, they look good. I know from past experience that is no easy job, I bet he doesn't want to do those again anytime soon
Your doing a A+ job Dan.... keep the pic coming


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Can't wait for more progress and pics,way cool,very nice.


----------



## dlmorindds

Took a break from wiring and replaced the doors on the cat. Used a silicone weather stripping on the doors. Driving the hinge pin back in place on the doors was quite an effort. Included a couple close-up pictures of the sider windows and gasket work.


----------



## dlmorindds

Doors....





Windows...


----------



## pixie

Looking good 

What did you use to stick that weatherstrip on ?


----------



## Mainer

Looking sweeet!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

very nice work...... Dan, should fit in nicely with the rest of mine.  just in case mainer has been talking around. Ill call dibs now.


----------



## Mainer

boggie said:


> very nice work...... Dan, should fit in nicely with the rest of mine.  just in case mainer has been talking around. Ill call dibs now.



Fair enough... but I did consider calling it long ago... and realized... there ain't no way in he** anyone is going to pry this baby from his live hand or even the dead one... I imagine it's going with him into the grave!  "Burry me in my 602!"


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Mainer said:


> Fair enough... but I did consider calling it long ago... and realized... there ain't no way in he** anyone is going to pry this baby from his live hand or even the dead one... I imagine it's going with him into the grave!  "Burry me in my 602!"



yeah, I  figured Weathby wouldn't sell his too. and then some nerd on the east coast bought it. 

as far as being buried in a 602 could we just put you on the back deck drive in reverse and slam on the brakes. or I could already have the machine on trailer then I could stop faster. and you would roll down the back ramps better. we could cover the trailer with green indoor outdoor carpet or something. sound good ? I'll call Mrs. Mainer and she what she says. we could dead-it-cate. it in your name with all the others to the museum and she could get the tax write off.


----------



## weatherby

Dan... you are really doing some impressive work

Where did you find that door seal....very nice stuff...I tried to find that type of weather seal but I was never successful.   GREAT JOB


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> Dan... you are really doing some impressive work
> 
> Where did you find that door seal....very nice stuff...I tried to find that type of weather seal but I was never successful.   GREAT JOB



Kevin--found the weather stripping at McMaster-Carr

http://www.mcmaster.com/#bulb-seal-weatherstripping/=b7hsfe



Used Dow Corning 732 silicone adhesive to secure in place.

Man the torpedo is so cool...I am sure you will show it some special love!!!


----------



## weatherby

Good find, I have their 4" thick catalog but never seen the stuff...Thanks


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Dan,

You're doing an awesome job!


----------



## dlmorindds

So I am working on the rebuilding/bending of the hydraulic lines for the 602.  The question that I have is what has SAE fittings and what has AN???  Into the steering master and the clutch master and slave are brass fittings which I think are SAE with 45 degree inverted flares.  But are the hose fittings into the steering slaves AN fittings with 37 degree flare???  How would you tell and did Thiokol use the AN system in 1963. HELP!!!!


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

dlmorindds said:


> So I am working on the rebuilding/bending of the hydraulic lines for the 602.  The question that I have is what has SAE fittings and what has AN???  Into the steering master and the clutch master and slave are brass fittings which I think are SAE with 45 degree inverted flares.  But are the hose fittings into the steering slaves AN fittings with 37 degree flare???  How would you tell and did Thiokol use the AN system in 1963. HELP!!!!



Dan, the masters would be the standard brake fitting and the other would be a standard sae 37 degree hydraulic fitting if you go to any hydraulic hose shop and you have them make a short hose they can make one end the brake fitting and the other the hydraulic 37 degree. or with the proper flare tool it can be tubing for all. 

very nice build ...............


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

AN stand for Army Navy and is an older designation for aviation fittings and hardware. The angle of the flare and therefor the flaring tools are different from aviation and automotive. Use one or the other but not both at the same time, yes if you tighten it hard enough it will probably seal but it is not the recommended procedure.


----------



## Woody_1

Nice Job!


----------



## e2spear

The hex of an AN nut is a different size then a SAE. On a 3/8 line the AN is smaller then the SAE. 3/8 and 3/4 are the only two sizes that are not close. The other ones to worry about look totally different are the brake flare type.


----------



## dlmorindds

Was getting ready to get after it.  Rolled the cat out of the shop so I could do some sweeping and "WHAM!".  Crap there goes my backup light against the "not all the way up" garage door.  Got it fixed and ready to get some work done!


----------



## the old trucker

dlmorindds... Where did you get the new rubber for the sliding windows ? Can it be turned to fit different contours ? Is the glass new also....I'm looking to put sliding windows in my Bombardier. I think they would like original parts.. I think if you & Weatherby were fighting for first & second place in a contest, they would have to call it an even draw for first place. This old fellow is proud of the workmanship going into these machines.

The Old Trucker


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey Ol' Tucker...I had a glass shop replace the windows and the weather seals.  This material came from C.R. Laurence Company.  Any glass shop that does any automotive work should have the right catalogs.  The tighter the radius on the window opening the more difficult it is to get the rubber to lay flat and not pucker.  I spent quite a bit of time with a heat gun molding the curves.

Weatherby wins the contest hands down!  He did an absolute historic restoration of the 601 and now look at the crazy stuff he is doing to the Tucker.  Anyway, he has been a real help to me and my 602 redo....Thanks for the kind compliment.


----------



## the old trucker

dlmorindds I wonder if you could find the part number, a phone number, or address where you had the glasswork done. My local glass shop doesn't use that supplier...
Thanks. OT.


----------



## ALLEN PARSONS

That is one nice cat. You have done a very nice job on her. I would not want to take it out in the cold. It belongs in a show room.


----------



## weatherby

the old trucker said:


> dlmorindds... Where did you get the new rubber for the sliding windows ? Can it be turned to fit different contours ? Is the glass new also....I'm looking to put sliding windows in my Bombardier. I think they would like original parts.. I think if you & Weatherby were fighting for first & second place in a contest, they would have to call it an even draw for first place. This old fellow is proud of the workmanship going into these machines.
> 
> The Old Trucker



Hey old trucker...... How many feet do you think you might need, I still have some left, however, I am away hunting and won't be home till the end of the month to check n see how much I have, I think I have about 15 feet. If worse comes to worse a glass shop I'm Flint Michigan can get everything you would need.
 You should go back to my 601 thread it shows the special window channel you will also need for sliding window.

Hey Dan.....who did you blame for not pushing the door up all the way


----------



## the old trucker

Thanks for the info Weatherby. I'm thinking I'll need *at least* 7-8 ft. per window. And that's if I don't screw up anywhere. Weatherby I will check out your 601 thread for info on it. 
I called C.R. Laurence Company today & got talking to a technician in Toronto, ON., Canada. I sent him a couple of pics of dlmorindds windows &
I gave him what info I had & he will get back to me. He sounded pretty confident that he could get it. 
OT.


----------



## dlmorindds

weatherby said:


> Hey old trucker...... How many feet do you think you might need, I still have some left, however, I am away hunting and won't be home till the end of the month to check n see how much I have, I think I have about 15 feet. If worse comes to worse a glass shop I'm Flint Michigan can get everything you would need.
> You should go back to my 601 thread it shows the special window channel you will also need for sliding window.
> 
> Hey Dan.....who did you blame for not pushing the door up all the way



ya ya ya....I did it


----------



## dlmorindds

the old trucker said:


> Thanks for the info Weatherby. I'm thinking I'll need *at least* 7-8 ft. per window. And that's if I don't screw up anywhere. Weatherby I will check out your 601 thread for info on it.
> I called C.R. Laurence Company today & got talking to a technician in Toronto, ON., Canada. I sent him a couple of pics of dlmorindds windows &
> I gave him what info I had & he will get back to me. He sounded pretty confident that he could get it.
> OT.



Ol' Tucker...here is a picture of the label and part # info for that window weather seal.


----------



## the old trucker

Thanks dlmorindds for the info. I will forward it to the boys @ CR Laurence. Would the slider portion of the window be made into the rubber or is it a seperate piece ?
Weatherby, I'm up to page 24 in your rebuild so far & about to go the rest of the way now.
I appreciate your help. 

"*THANKS"* from an old trucker......


----------



## wesley

I just finished replacing 4 broken track grousers on my 601. I used the four I received from you and I am very pleased with the grousers. They were a bitch to replace but needed to be done.  I'm having a friend from the railroad straiten and reweld some of the broken plates. Any chance you going to make a run of back plates. I could use a shitload of them.


----------



## dlmorindds

wesley said:


> I just finished replacing 4 broken track grousers on my 601. I used the four I received from you and I am very pleased with the grousers. They were a bitch to replace but needed to be done.  I'm having a friend from the railroad straiten and reweld some of the broken plates. Any chance you going to make a run of back plates. I could use a shitload of them.



We need to work some sort of deal with Weatherby and pry that little die he built out of his tight little grip...he has moved to the dark side with that Tucker project so he doesn't really need it!!!


----------



## weatherby

dlmorindds said:


> We need to work some sort of deal with Weatherby and pry that little die he built out of his tight little grip...he has moved to the dark side with that Tucker project so he doesn't really need it!!!



Just so ya know....There's this guy that lives in the state of Main and he has a attraction to anything "6 series Thiokol", and a backing plate die may be on his "I have to have" list. So I'm thinking shipping on brand new hot off the press 6 series backing plates would be cheaper from Michigan than hot off the press backing plates from Main, and you how them Mainer's are....Hell, there almost Canadian's ...............I'm just say'en


----------



## northerndave

Amazing work here, fantastic!


----------



## dlmorindds

Thanks Northerndave...I really appreciate your compliment


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

dlmorindds said:


> Weatherby ... has moved to the dark side with that Tucker project ...



I prefer to think Weatherby "Has seen the light..." and "He's come over from The Dark Side!"


----------



## northerndave

I love the color you went with, it's very cool.

I'm currently trackless, but boggie might be able to cure that problem.

:grin:


----------



## Mainer

weatherby said:


> Just so ya know....There's this guy that lives in the state of Main and he has a attraction to anything "6 series Thiokol", and a backing plate die may be on his "I have to have" list. So I'm thinking shipping on brand new hot off the press 6 series backing plates would be cheaper from Michigan than hot off the press backing plates from Main, and you how them Mainer's are....Hell, there almost Canadian's ...............I'm just say'en



Yea, I couldn't agree more... other than wood, Maine doesn't do real well at exporting anything... but it does import dies and all things "6 series Thiokol" nicely.


----------



## dlmorindds

Been working on completing the hydraulic steering lines and the clutch line.  Finally have it all back together and all lines bled!!


----------



## northerndave

Damn she purdy!


----------



## weatherby

Dan....Love to see your, top rate, attention to detail, restore pics. They bring back a lot of memories. Keep up the good work


----------



## shopman

Beautiful work Dan! Going to be hard to get her dirty... Which is all we can do with almost no snow - very weird year! Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey Shopman...THANKS!  Went to the cabin for christmas in the North Dakota 602.  After driving the 9 miles in and noticing my substantial hearing loss I have decided to consider putting a intercom system in the restored 602.  It will provide noise attenuation and better talking conditions.  Anybody have any thoughts or ideas about a cat intercom system??


----------



## Nathan R

Wow, just read this front to back. Top notch work! But where is the finished product shot?


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey....I am really working on it...pics soon


----------



## dlmorindds

Finally getting around to doing a little bit of work on the restore.  Did a diamond plate deck with new gas tank.  Ready to put radiator back in and get her started!!


----------



## weatherby

Very nice Dan, top notch job......One complaint though, it's been over a year since the last pics....try to work on that !


----------



## dlmorindds

Yes...I have been working on this ol' gal...been spending lots of time chasing track & field too! Just a peak.....


----------



## dlmorindds

These are pictures of the swivel linkage between the throttle and carburetor on 1962 Thiokol 601/602's.  Does anybody have an idea where I should look to get a replacement.  The Napa boys were clueless.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Try this.                                  http://www.aircraftspruce.com/catalog/appages/balljoint.php?clickkey=1935170


----------



## dlmorindds

It needs to accept a ball stud at both ends


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I was wondering about that. Is there an adjustment or is it fixed in length?


----------



## dlmorindds

Hey Alaska Snow Cat it is fixed in length at 1.5 inches.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

Boy that is going to be hard to find. I think you may end up having to fabricate you own using two standard ball joint ends. Going to be tricky because it is so short but I think that is what I would try.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Jegs.com     Gets close 

Summit racing  has some 

eBay sometimes you get lucky 

Just can't take off mine


----------



## dlmorindds

Ya, been all over both of those sites but have not found a double ended assembly....and yes she is well taken care of


----------



## Mainer

dlmorindds said:


> Yes...I have been working on this ol' gal...been spending lots of time chasing track & field too! Just a peak.....



Very, very nice... I can't quite make out the number of layers of poly... it *may* need another dose or two.   Sweeeeet!  I agree with the Weatherby... need more pics!     Some of those pics make me want to fry up breakfast and eat right off the deck diamond plate.  It would add just the right bit of snowcat seasoning.


----------



## dlmorindds

Dude...it has been way too long...great to hear from you


----------



## Track Addict

A little cutting, welding could make this work.  Not sure the length of these but maybe drill more tap and stud them together.

http://shop.mr-gasket.com/air-and-f...or-linkage/carb-link-ball-joint-standard.html


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Steel Ball Joint Rod End
Linkage, 1/4"-28 RH Thread Male Shank with Right-Hand Threaded Stud


Each
In stock
$4.76 Each
60645K221
Stud and Shank Thread Size	1/4"-28
Length (A)	1 1/32"
Stud Length (B)	9/16"
Length (C)	1 9/16"
Thread Length (F)



Plus this 

Steel Ball Joint Rod End
Linkage, 1/4"-28 RH Thread Female Shank with Right-Hand Threaded Stud


Each
In stock
$4.55 Each
60645K421
Stud and Shank Thread Size	1/4"-28
Length (A)	1 1/32"
Stud Length (B)	9/16"
Length (C)	1 5/16"
Thread Depth (F)	11/16"
Additional Specifications	Right-Hand Threaded Stud
Female Right-Hand Threaded Shank
Without Grease Fitting
Able to stand up to frequent use, these linkages offer superior wear resistance. All are ball joint rod ends with the studs attached to simplify mounting. They have a chrome-plated, bearing-steel ball stud that’s machined to fit perfectly inside its housing, which is zinc-plated steel. Linkages are great for clutches, throttles, and shift control rods. Periodic lubrication may be required to keep them operating smoothly. Maximum ball swivel is approximately 50°. They are not load rated.



The combined two of these should get you where you want to be. Not original 
But functional if you want original I'm thinking custom fab, or parts machine 

Part numbers are McMaster Carr


----------



## Mainer

dlmorindds said:


> Dude...it has been way too long...great to hear from you



Got distracted a bit... hobbies conflicting for time.  

A variety of new members digging around the Thio's... good to see!  So much info is in the threads and it seems the same questions keep coming up. Your resto here is one of those great threads and I had to bump up the Weatherby thread of course.


----------



## dlmorindds

I think this is what I will try to use...it will need to be machined down just a bit in length...thanks for your help Boogie!


----------



## dlmorindds

Mainer said:


> Got distracted a bit... hobbies conflicting for time.
> 
> A variety of new members digging around the Thio's... good to see!  So much info is in the threads and it seems the same questions keep coming up. Your resto here is one of those great threads and I had to bump up the Weatherby thread of course.



Oh ya...Weatherby's thread is the absolute "Go To" thread...not to mention the Weatherby himself.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Hope it works for you, glad to assist anytime.


----------



## JimVT

that looks a little bit heavy. maybe a boat throttle linkage?












  this is a weber linkage below


----------



## weatherby

Dlmorindds.......NICE to see a post again, and hear from ya ...I will look through some of my old carb stuff , I know I seen one of those before but can't remember if it was used on something or given away or just sitting in a box somewhere. However, I will do some serious searching tomorrow morning to see if I can locate it again. I also have a couple of other sources (old timers with old parts) lol........I will also talk with them to see what they may have. 

......I thought you might have forgot how to post pictures....It's good to see a update


----------



## sno-drifter

Good to see you post weatherby. As a kid I had a Timbertoter log truck made by American Toy Co. The hitch on the truck was a ball of that size and the spring loaded connection on the reach looked just like what you have. Perhaps they can direct you to their source. http://allamericantoyco.com/timbertoterkit.html


----------



## weatherby

Okay....The one I thought I still have is GONE. I now remember where it went, I did sell the manifold with it attached ....(see pic).....However I have some other sources I will talk with tomorrow.


----------



## dlmorindds

That's the part Weatherby! Thanks for helping out!


----------



## dlmorindds

Some all original posing


----------



## dlmorindds

And at night....


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

dlmorindds said:


> Some all original posing
> 
> View attachment 75640



Wait, I had a dream that I was bidding on that machine one day some time ago 
In North Dakota and then someone woke me and it was, was like gone.
but I feel so close to it now I feel much better  Jeesh, Mainer you should have told me to bid more glad she is well taken care of. That orange kind of grows on a guy. Better than singing the 602 blues


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

I think the orange is nicer looking than my blue one 
But they did come from the same state along with some others


----------



## dlmorindds

omg! what a sweet photo!!!! hey what's the deal with the right angled roof line...??? Anyways, the orange one is stabled and well taken care of every night....


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

It's kind of like when we were kids and shooting marbles. You Know I may have to trade a couple of blue ones for your orange one.


----------



## dlmorindds

Man that is one sweet find...we need Mainer to give us the historic run down on all the mods on those babies


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

dlmorindds said:


> omg! what a sweet photo!!!! hey what's the deal with the right angled roof line...??? Anyways, the orange one is stabled and well taken care of every night....



Yes, it a shame three of the ones on the back of the semi trailer were molested 
They started life as a 601, and then  they joined the wrong church


----------



## dlmorindds

boggie said:


> Yes, it a shame three of the ones on the back of the semi trailer were molested
> They started life as a 601, and then  they joined the wrong church



That is the ultimate 600 series shame...cuttin' the skin...but that is a beautiful pic man


----------



## redsqwrl

WHAT, Im aiding and abetting a member of a cult. ugh!

I see how it is or was, It even had to ride home on the back of the Bus......

I hope to full cab it up again..... I have access to a unmolested KI Sawyer machine for making patterns..... 

Owner of #4


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

redsqwrl said:


> WHAT, Im aiding and abetting a member of a cult. ugh!
> 
> I see how it is or was, It even had to ride home on the back of the Bus......
> 
> I hope to full cab it up again..... I have access to a unmolested KI Sawyer machine for making patterns.....
> 
> Owner of #4



You are the lucky winner of a non conformer, and many others have met their fate Of non originality. But low and behold  there's a virgin  on the horizon and from your home state! She's been sitting with the high horses of the past. And 
Doesn't need any lipstick to make her pretty.


----------

